# Oil Plug Won't Budge



## JettAffair (Jan 7, 2004)

I haven't changed the oil myself the last few go arounds, but I'm trying to change it this time. My problem is that the plug will not budge. I'm using every ounce of force I have to try and unscrew it. I'm at a loss, any ideas?
2001 1.8T Jetta


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Oil Plug Won't Budge (JettAffair)*

First try a cheater bar, a piece of pipe over the socket wrench to give extra leverage. Be careful to not round the drain plug off, though.
Whacking the end of the socket wrench with a rubber mallet sometimes works.
If it's still stuck, try an impact wrench. Years ago in a pinch, I had the oil changed in my truck at one of those quick lube joints. Big mistake - the plug would _not_ come out when I did the next change. It eventually came out with a little encouragement from my pneumatic impact wrench. If you don't have a compressor and a pneumatic impact wrench, they do make those hammer-type impact wrenches - put your socket on one end and whack the other end with a hammer. With that type I'd worry about possible adverse affects to the oil pan, though.
There are other hard-core methods beyond this - heat the plug, weld on a larger nut, drill the plug and use an easy-out...


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

that about covers it all...


----------



## TedsMKIV (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Oil Plug Won't Budge (JettAffair)*

Righty tighty - Lefty loosy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

for possible damage caused I would get a replacement pan and swap it in.


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

Its pretty funny how a lot of people think the oil plug needs to be as tight as they can get it.
Well you dont want it to leak right


----------



## JettAffair (Jan 7, 2004)

I had to get it on a lift at my friend's shop and use a bar to extend the wrench.


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (JettAffair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettAffair* »_I had to get it on a lift at my friend's shop and use a bar to extend the wrench. 

Cool - glad you got the plug out without too much hassle.
Be sure to use a torque wrench to install it - 22ftlb.


----------

